# Home made topdressing brush



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey guys,

I made this broom 2 years ago when I started topdressing and rolling my yard.
It was easy to make, cheap and does a great job.

1 - pallet
1 - 2x4 for cross support for even head placement
7- cheap brooms 
2- supports ( bend to level pull height)

I use a bag of fertilizer for weight.

0.7 MB IMG_0619.JPG Check Error 

0.6 MB IMG_0620.JPG Check Error 

0.6 MB IMG_0621.JPG Check Error 

6.1 MB IMG_0614.JPG Check Error 4.5 MB


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I like it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LadyAnglesey (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow! You are focused. I'm very impressed. Please posts picks in action if you can. Thanks.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

That's pretty cool. Is there an advantage to using brushes like this versus a standard drag mat like this:



Wondering if it is better for the turf instead of the steel mat. Anyone have any experience using both? Just curious if it would work the sand down into the canopy better being brushes?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I suspect the brush is less stress on the blades (if you have any) ....no evidence, just opinion


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

BlakeG said:


> That's pretty cool. Is there an advantage to using brushes like this versus a standard drag mat like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if it is better for the turf instead of the steel mat. Anyone have any experience using both? Just curious if it would work the sand down into the canopy better being brushes?


On golf greens, we would use steel drag mats to break up aeration cores and knock the soil back into the holes. (Reduces the amount of top-dressing mix required afterwards and we were on a tight budget!) We'd blow off the thatch (what remained of the plugs) and then top-dress. Then the brush. The brush was better at getting the sand down into ultra-fine .120" turf. On .500"+ home lawns I'm not sure you'd enjoy the same advantage but I've not tried it yet. I do know dragging it seems to work well.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @MasterMech

Earlier this year when I topdressed I used the steel mat then manual push brooms. Something like this set up may help with efficiency of that process. And it looks cool @Aawickham78


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

When I was young, we use to clean / rake the beaches. We would tie a 2x4 to one end of a small section of chain link fence, and tie a rope on the other end. attach the rope to the quad, and off you go.

Food for thought...


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

The reason I use a brush is because of the low impact the brushes have on the turf. I top-dress after I have done a 2" Depth Verticutt. The runners that have been cut can get snagged on a metal drag. I am currently working on a low spot around my water meter .

If I was leveling I would used a different drag. This is topdressing that I do 4 times a year. The brushes really work the sand down into the canopy.

4.1 MB IMG_0441.JPG Check Error 

6.4 MB IMG_0117.JPG Check Error 

4.7 MB IMG_9028.JPG Check Error 
[ 4.5 MB IMG_0609.JPG Check Error 

6.1 MB IMG_0614.JPG Check Error 

4.3 MB IMG_0616.JPG Check Error

4.3 MB IMG_0616.JPG Check Error 1 MB IMG_0622.JPG Check Error


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff, and I agree a steel mesh drag mat inflicts more stress on the turf than a drag broom.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

The torn and ripped runners were the exact same issue I had. Glad to see the brush is less stressful. I'm still not completely level but a combination of the two methods might be the ticket for the time being. Then transition to just brushes. Thank you for sharing


----------

